# RBP's About to Breed!!!



## dbayton (Sep 2, 2003)

The two are creating the nest right now, it is REALLY cool to watch. I just happened to come home from a party and they were already together. They are actually sitting completely vertical and blowing the gravel out of the way. The female is the larger of the two (MUCH LARGER), and she is literally crushing marble stones in her mouth. It is really amazing how stron their jaws are. These are marble stones she is crushing to dust...

Assuming they actually lay eggs, I will be 100% sure in my ability to sex P's. I could tell the larger one was a female, but the male I just got from the LFS about 3 weeks ago. I was able to hand pick him from a tank of about 11 RBP's and seemingly I was correct. I will see in the next day or two though...

I have a Penguin 330 filter in the area where they are making the nest, and the other day they had ripped off the long intake tube and torn it down. I thought it was odd but I just put it back on. Today I see they have done it again, I think they did it because it sits so low that it could actually suck up the eggs if they lay them.

Cool stuff....Even cooler to sit here and watch happen!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

How big are your Redz, and how long have u had them?


----------



## dbayton (Sep 2, 2003)

The female is a solid 8" and about 2" thick. The male is about 6" and 1" thick (maybe less). I have had the 8" red about a month and a half, and the 6" red about 2 1/2 weeks tops.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

congrats man, i hope everything works out fine for you.

are u going to raise the fry?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good luck bro, cant wait till mine breed


----------



## dbayton (Sep 2, 2003)

Woot Woot! I got eggs!

Kind of hard to see in the pics but the yellow dots are the eggs (for those who don't know...). All I have is my 1.2MP cell phone camera.

It took about 2.5 hours from nest building to eggs. I didn't even know they were there until I got RIGHT up on the tank.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cant see the eggs








Get better pics


----------

